# Lurch's HO layout.



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Started Over. Cleaned out an outbuilding on the estânci.

[


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow that is going to be a HUGE layout!!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

wow you mean business

Do you have a track plan to post so we can see what your thinking?

Also, are you going to add any elevation/ land formations, looks like the desert


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice size. See I should have made my wife to let me use the upstairs of the barn lol.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Massive! 

-J.


----------



## Zippy4 (Sep 25, 2013)

whoa ! thats gonna be fun right there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

What is really great is the location of parking. Now you can unload the truck loads of stuff for the layout right there.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hold on there you all. Lets have four roasted pigs first and invite all the neighbors for a big luau to get things going right. Yaaaa man! That's going to be nice. Pete


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

All tables in place.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very exciting layout possibilities with that table arrangement.

I try to stay positive, but now is the time to speak up on one
possibly sour note. Hard to determine the size of some spaces
from your pics, but how much space are you allowing for your
body to get between the interior tables? Layout construction and
later derailments and other mishaps will require you
to get in there. I made the mistake
of thinking my fairly trim old body could manage in little more than
a foot. It can, but my shirt brushes buildings and scenery awry and
I have to decide which way I need to face since there is no
room to turn once in there.

Don


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, but I am a big man and I wanted room. The walkways are a meter wide.


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

*Track*


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

That's your private layout or a club layout? That looks huge. Can't wait to see a track plan.


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow! Very impressive table set-up! 

I can only hope for room like that one day ...... 


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

spoil9 said:


> That's your private layout or a club layout? That looks huge. Can't wait to see a track plan.



track plan is just above your post.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

wingnut163 said:


> track plan is just above your post.


Yep, My bad. Didn't see there was a second page so I posted in the quick reply at the bottom of the first page and never went back to look at my post.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lurch

Wow...that layout is going to be something fantastic. Do you visualize some
hill or mountain running?

Since it's basically a single track main, do you think you might need more
passing sidings or double track sections on some of your long straight
runs? I can 'see' several trains running at the same time and in
different directions.

Don


----------



## LuRcH (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you all. Plan for track is far from ended. More passing, spurs are in planning. Most of it is flat. Two center sections will have village above them so it will be to layers of track. I hope to have club someday. Not many here have a interest in trains.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

that is a great looking track plan, definitely a 'long term' project... I like the room that you will have for scenery, yes.. I'm envious...
enjoy..


----------

